# What's the most inoffensive thing you've had confiscated at the airport?



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2008)

Slim6y was prevented from hijacking an airplane...



slim6y said:


> My favourites were the ones that got taken off me at airport security.
> 
> I was going to hold up an entire Airbus using a pair of nail clippers that did NOT have the nail file.
> 
> ...



I've been prevented from hijacking a 737 with a spoon - I think I was going to threaten to feed the pilot some soup if he didn't give me control of the plane (?????), or maybe I was going to hold it in front of him, he was going to think he was upside down, stand on his head and I was going to take advantage of the confusion. I've also had pliers, screwdrivers, a snake hoop, cigarette lighters and other things taken away, or I've had to find a way to get them into checked luggage after they've refused to allow them on board. These days I'm a little more careful to check my own bag before flying, as I was losing all sorts of things :lol: 

Before that September 11 thing I used to carry pocket knives on to planes (not so much deliberately, but I usually carry one without thinking). I never tried to hijack a plane... well... there was that incident on an Ansett flight I won't talk about    :lol: The detectors never picked up on my knife, but these days I can't even eat steak too soon before flying as the extra iron in my blood will probably set the sirens off :lol:

So what's the most trivial thing anyone has had confiscated at the airport?


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a cigirette tin taken off me at Bali airport, I know flights are non smoking but shhhesh! On my last trip to Thailand the guy in front of us in customes really got upset when his key ring was taken off him. It only had a Steyr round with a hole drilled through it. He said he had taken it on every flight he had been on.......... No bullets on planes, duh!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2008)

It gets hard to remember whats in your bag when your doing 6 fights in ten days... my wife tends to chuck everything into her carry-on without thinking.. like my first aid kit with an expensive pair of sissors in it, whilst they are confiscating them they also see all the suntan lotion she has packed, which is also taken, which then leaves us with none in the nice mild sun of Thailand..... but it was OK, I had some stashed in my carry-on, but she had the ****'s that they didn't take it off me too.......somehow it's all my fault as per usual???


----------



## Retic (Nov 20, 2008)

A bejeweled codpiece, pretty inoffensive but really 70's.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 20, 2008)

One of those mini screwdrivers that come in a mini cleaning set for glasses in case you need to put a screw back in your frames. I mean the end was about 3 mm long - you couldn't stab through the skin on a rice pudding with the thing. 

Those scumbag terrorists have got a lot to answer for.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 20, 2008)

boa said:


> A bejeweled codpiece, pretty inoffensive but really 70's.


 
Was it bedazzled? LOL


----------



## Duke (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't had anything confiscated, but I can list a few things that got my heart racing when I remembered I had carried them on.

Mini replica pistol cap gun.
Teeth from a dead sheep I found in a paddock in Ireland.
Coral and assorted shells.
A throwing star.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 20, 2008)

a friend of mine had her earrings taken off her a while ago because they looked too sharp....


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Nov 20, 2008)

We were not allowed to bring a small pair of locking forceps onto a small plane from sydney to Dubbo after flying into Sydney from a regional airport. I don't think the boss helped asking security, "What do you think we are going to do? Clamp some one to death"?


----------



## aoife (Nov 20, 2008)

Duke said:


> Teeth from a dead sheep I found in a paddock in Ireland.


 

Woohoo!! Go Ireland!!! 

I have never had anything confiscated or accidentaly carried something on board but i did almost get arrested in Singapore when i was 11 for standing on the walkinator backwards :shock:.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2008)

aoife said:


> Woohoo!! Go Ireland!!!
> 
> I have never had anything confiscated or accidentaly carried something on board but i did almost get arrested in Singapore when i was 11 for standing on the walkinator backwards :shock:.



Hahaha! "There's an 11 year old girl standing backwards on the conveyor belt! Shoot to kill!" :lol:


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Nov 20, 2008)

My girlfriend got her tweezers taken off her when she was flying up to QLD. Was she going to pluck someone to death?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2008)

Some of the things you've mentioned have less sharp edges than an Australian 50 cent coin!!!

I do admit that until 9/11 I'd never thought of box cutters as lethal weapons that could kill several thousand people.

But I'd love to see the training camps that teach terrorists how to kill using nail clippers (with no nail file), a backward facing girl on the travellator, the tweezers of death, and a set of dead sheep teeth....

The separate training camps and over 15 years of intensive millitary styled training could have eventually culminated in the worlds largest terrorist attack using the above items commonly carried on board aircrafts.

Really, terrorists haven't ruined it for us - they've just ruined it for themselves!

If they just had used guns like the good ol days none of this would have happened!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 20, 2008)

my brother got a knife on bored our plane on the way back from america, admittedly it was in his wallet, but if he was a terrorist, i wouldnt be sitting here today....


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 20, 2008)

i always get searched for drugs at airpots.....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

A metal book mark when leaving Heathrow Airport.


----------



## aoife (Nov 20, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Hahaha! "There's an 11 year old girl standing backwards on the conveyor belt! Shoot to kill!" :lol:


 


haha:lol: i know, how funny is that?:lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 20, 2008)

At Melbourne Airport security was called to a rubbish bin that was making suss noises.
Bomb squad was called and they dissassembled the bin.
Inside the bin was a package, which was taken away for xrays or whatever.
They found that some passenger had dumped the parcel when scared by the customs check.
Turned out to be a vibrator that had somehow turned itself on.
How embarrassment.
Cheers


----------



## carpetmuncher (Nov 20, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> They found that some passenger had dumped the parcel when scared by the customs check.


 

why would they be scared of customs check? probably scared of hubby finding out what sort of business trip she was on!


----------



## itbites (Nov 20, 2008)

When I was taking my mum to the airport & we went through the security part 
she had her hairspray taken because it had no lid?? 
Also they thought it only right to lift up my sandwhich just to make sure 
the meat wasn't a threat to public safety!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2008)

note to self - sturdy does not make a good drug mule....


----------



## Bob2 (Nov 20, 2008)

15 odd years ago I was travelling from Syd to Bris with my mum. Some of you oldies may remember the band Skid Row. Well they were going through the metal detectors at the same time as us and they were one of my favoritest bands ever (no laughing now). Anyhow my mum had to empty her bag to have her tiny little nail scissors taken off her. Needless to to say I was way to embarrassed to ask for any autographs.
The last thing I had taken off me was a lighter. I had 2 which was 1 too many. I thought if I couldn't start a fire with 1 lighter the second one probably wouldn't much help either.
Do they sill give you metal knives and forks to eat with?


----------



## channi (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope plastic knives and forks.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2008)

I had my hand grenade, 9mm, assault riffle and hunting knife taken off me. They also took 3kg's Coke as well, which I was annoyed about.


----------



## jessb (Nov 20, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I had my hand grenade, 9mm, assault riffle and hunting knife taken off me. They also took 3kg's Coke as well, which I was annoyed about.


 
Bastards! How could they?! :lol:

I had a bottle opener/waiters friend taken from me at Brissie airport. After years of waitressing, I always carry one with me, but on this occasion I didn't even know I had it on me. It had slipped throught a hole in my handbag into the lining. They discovered it in the xray, but it took us about 20 minutes to find it and hand it over! 

I felt pretty silly, but then I realised that I had carried the same bag on the flight up to Brissie and no-one had even noticed that I had it on me!


----------



## gelusmuse (Nov 20, 2008)

I had dried dog met from Vietnam. It wasn't no much confiscated as I had declared it as a food item. Unfortunately the packaging was insufficient to allow my treat through.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2008)

I made it through Bali Customs wearing a Hemp shirt.......


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 20, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I made it through Bali Customs wearing a Hemp shirt.......



hahahahaha


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 20, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Some of the things you've mentioned have less sharp edges than an Australian 50 cent coin!!!
> 
> I do admit that until 9/11 I'd never thought of box cutters as lethal weapons that could kill several thousand people.
> 
> ...


 
Notice how we havn't seen Macgyver lately? He's running a terrorist training camp! 



gelusmuse said:


> I had dried dog met from Vietnam. It wasn't no much confiscated as I had declared it as a food item. Unfortunately the packaging was insufficient to allow my treat through.


 
That aint right mate... :shock:



JasonL said:


> I made it through Bali Customs wearing a Hemp shirt.......


 
Now thats just cheeky! :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Nov 20, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I made it through Bali Customs wearing a Hemp shirt.......



Ah, yes, but did they let your 10kg foam boogie board through? :lol:


----------



## Wench (Nov 20, 2008)

i went from bris to adelaide and i had stilleto's on and they had metal heals on them..(should have thought about it but they were new and pretty and i loved wearing them) neway they woudln't let me wear them on the plane, i had to get them posted back to my house ($$$!!!) and then had to get on/off the plane in bare feet


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 20, 2008)

When we were on our honeymoon 5 years ago we were in Canada taking a connecting flight in a small plane that may have sat 15 people or so. I got my nail clippers found and was told to either break off the file part or go and put them in my main luggage rather than the carry on bag. Other passengers had been on a fishing trip and weren't allowed to take their hooks on with them and an old lady with an artificial hip was given a good pat down cos she kept setting the metal detectors off. The thing is, once we walked over to the plane we had to hand over our carry on bags anyway b4 we got on so they could be stored elsewhere. 
It's frustrating when it happens to you (especially when you are innocent) but I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry)


----------



## Ranch Hand (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a hunting knife from a Gun Shop in Victoria, put it in my back pack that i was walking around the city with and forgot about it. I then got on a plane a couple of days later and put the back pack through the xray machine as my carry on luggage when i was about to board the return flight to Sydney. Didn't even remember it was in the bag till i got back to Sydney and was looking for my parking ticket. Good to see that extra security is doing such a wonderful job protecting us all. ! i feel sooo much safer flying now.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2008)

Ranch Hand said:


> I bought a hunting knife from a Gun Shop in Victoria, put it in my back pack that i was walking around the city with and forgot about it. I then got on a plane a couple of days later and put the back pack through the xray machine as my carry on luggage when i was about to board the return flight to Sydney. Didn't even remember it was in the bag till i got back to Sydney and was looking for my parking ticket. Good to see that extra security is doing such a wonderful job protecting us all. ! i feel sooo much safer flying now.



No one hijacks a plane with a knife! You need a sewing pin, a toothbrush, a sharpened toothpick or a stiff piece of paper. Spoons and nail files work well too! They're happy to risk being stabbed with a hunting knife, but they're terrified of getting a worse than average manicure!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have never been on a plane, but we had a shool excersion in year 6 to canberra and my friend had a metal chewing gum tin in his pocket, was deliberate to see how the security was. when he went through the metal detector thing it went of and they actually made him stand against a wall and they did a quick search untill the found it, what do they think a kid is gonna attack the parliment house (that is where we were at)


----------



## aoife (Nov 20, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> No one hijacks a plane with a knife! You need a sewing pin, a toothbrush, a sharpened toothpick or a stiff piece of paper. Spoons and nail files work well too! They're happy to risk being stabbed with a hunting knife, but they're terrified of getting a worse than average manicure!


 

hahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2008)

We went to Canberra in grade six, when I went to parliament house I was terrified when I saw we had to walk through a metal detector, as I had a pocket knife on me. I desperately hoped the sensor wouldn't pick it up, but it did, the lights flashed and the alarm sounded. I didn't expect they'd suspect a 12 year old boy of planning to stab the PM, although I expected to be in six distinctly different types of trouble and none of them pleasant. I was standing there wondering what was to happen to me, but it only lasted a very brief moment before one of the guards said "Don't worry, mate, off you go" and so I took my knife all around the building on our tour :lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 20, 2008)

We flew to Melb last year to see family for xmas. When it was time to head back my parents came through the detectors to say goodbuy and see the plane leave. I was the last to go throught the detector and as I was going to pick my bag up, I was approached by two stern looking security men.
"This your bag?" "Did you pack it youreslf?".... "Yes, why?" Then came out the bomb sniffer thing...
"What's going on?" "You have something suss in your bag, can you open it please?"
Ya should have seen the look on my mums face..
They made me take out a Doc marten 10up boot... "What's in the boot?"
As I pull out a pair of rolled up socks and a phone charger, I noticed their faces change.
Seems that on X-ray, A phone charger stuffed in a boot with a pair of socks looks a little bit like a bomb.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> We went to Canberra in grade six, when I went to parliament house I was terrified when I saw we had to walk through a metal detector, as I had a pocket knife on me. I desperately hoped the sensor wouldn't pick it up, but it did, the lights flashed and the alarm sounded. I didn't expect they'd suspect a 12 year old boy of planning to stab the PM, although I expected to be in six distinctly different types of trouble and none of them pleasant. I was standing there wondering what was to happen to me, but it only lasted a very brief moment before one of the guards said "Don't worry, mate, off you go" and so I took my knife all around the building on our tour :lol:


 
I wonder if the guards would get in trouble for letting you through if you actually were a terrorist:lol: they let you take a knife in but they didnt let my friend take a metal pack of chewing gum:shock:


----------



## OU812 (Nov 20, 2008)

Many years ago our family went to the states and traveled all over.
along the way i purchased a metal colt 45 replica(from fronteer land in Dysneyland) to go with the gun belt from mexico. (mum and dad said i would never get it back through customs but i had to try)
many flights ect in the US with said items..no probs (in suit case)
On the way home we had a stop over in hawaii and while we were there mum went looking for something in one of the suit cases and with out realizing took the 45 out of the suitcase and put it in her hand bag.
As we went to check back in we were surounded by SWAT looking guards pointing M16s at us screeming "Freeze".
(yes!... we shat ourselves)
All hands went in the air ....and then dad figured out what had happened and shouted "its just a replica" they pulled mums bag apart and on inspection shouted "All clear...its just a replica"
every thing turned out ok and i got to keep my 45 (it rode in the captains cabin) and its on display in my home now.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't had anything happen to me but on a sister school trip with me and 8 other kids to the NT, on the way back one kid had bought a manicure set for his sister and we had to wait while they searched him. They took it off him and he started to cry..........


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 20, 2008)

Me and my dad were pulled aside because I had a model plane that my cousin gave me and it was in my bag. Apparently there was a hook like thing in it.
I was really going to hijack a Virgin blue plain with a model plane...


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 20, 2008)

back in the day, dad was flying to somehwere (cant remember now). anyway he use to be a stock man, so he had a sawn off 303 and 100 rounds of ammo and they let him on the plane no worries.


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Nov 20, 2008)

On my last trip overseas to Thailand, when we were served our meals, we got a stainless steel knife and fork but a plastic spoon, What the??? Maybe if we had a real spoon we could of flung our peas harder and put a hole in a window and everyone could of got sucked out


----------



## sydneytradingco (Nov 20, 2008)

aoife said:


> Woohoo!! Go Ireland!!!
> 
> I have never had anything confiscated or accidentaly carried something on board but i did almost get arrested in Singapore when i was 11 for standing on the walkinator backwards :shock:.


 

You [email protected]!!


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had deodorant, nail clippers, a silver chain hanging from my neck (it was returned to me after the flight)and a Swisscard (ok, maybe I deserved that one) removed from me. This is all overseas though, here at home I've been fine.

When I visited the States for the first time last year I was so tired after a restless flight that I did not notice that people were removing their shoes (?) for inspection when transferring to a domestic flight. I was almost at the scanner when two guards, hands on their gun holsters said, "Sir, remove your shoes or this will get nasty." 

Welcome to America


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 20, 2008)

Those plastic craft scissors lol!


----------



## Kurama (Nov 20, 2008)

Screwdriver.

You can take cd's on a plane, a snapped cd can be pretty sharp. Just an idea for anyone interested in hijacking a plane...


----------



## MatE (Nov 20, 2008)

My boots had metal buckels on them but they didnt seem to worry about the pocket knife on my keyring.
My friend was pulled aside as it seems she had explosives on her lol.Well sort of as she had left her handbag in the laundry and chemicals were on the bag so was interviewed for quite a while.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I wonder if the guards would get in trouble for letting you through if you actually were a terrorist:lol: they let you take a knife in but they didnt let my friend take a metal pack of chewing gum:shock:



Probably, although a 12 year old boy with a small pocket knife is unlikely to get too much done in parliament house  It was a long time ago, I'm sure security was a lot different by the time your friend tried to smuggle his terrorism gum in.

They they take completely innocuous and harmless things away from me, I can't help but start pondering what the best ways to get a useful weapon in would be. I think it would actually be very easy. They catch you with your terrorism shoes, nail clippers, spoons, etc etc, because you're not trying to hide them. If you actually wanted to get something through it would be extremely easy (I'm obviously not going to discuss any details online!). I think the main use of the high technology is not so much to be able to detect concealed weapons, but to freak out anyone who was carrying them. I think the way they'd catch someone who had something they planned to use would be to see them getting nervous during all the checks.

While the terrorists are still at large I suppose we'll all just have to keep having our spoons and bubble gum confiscated. It's a little like primary school again :lol:


----------



## gravitation (Nov 20, 2008)

My how to on hijacking planes book.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

I also got the full pat down search after they took my metal book mark away after search every, single part of my onboard luggage. Then I was asked to remove my knee high docs, so they could check the soles. 

This wasn't the first time either...

Maybe I just look like a terrorist

This was at Heathrow in London by the way


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I also got the full pat down search after they took my metal book mark away after search every, single part of my onboard luggage. Then I was asked to remove my knee high docs, so they could check the soles.
> 
> This wasn't the first time either...
> 
> ...



Are you a tissy bit Goth? . Come another year when it's on the catwalks and you'll be OK


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Are you a tissy bit Goth? . Come another year when it's on the catwalks and you'll be OK



Nah not goth mate, that was my punk stage lol


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> My how to on hijacking planes book.



You got that book? I found it wasn't as good as "The Incredibly Helpful and Informative Guide to Hijacking your first Airliner"


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Nah not goth mate, that was my punk stage lol



And they didnt confiscate your safety pins and razorblades?


----------



## MMAnne (Nov 20, 2008)

Ohh when I went to NZ when I was young I brought this fluffy toy sheep. But it had like rice or beans in it or something, and I was also carrying it in my little handbag (but only because I loved it so much!). First I was accused of stealing (fair enough), but then they started poking my little sheepy and talking about drugs and opening it up  Lol i started crying cause I thought they were going to rip my sheep up...

But then I think they decided I wasn't quite drug-smuggling material


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

spongebob said:


> And they didnt confiscate your safety pins and razorblades?



Hahahahahaha no. But looked very questioningly at my pants with zips all over them and straps at the back.


----------



## shlanger (Nov 20, 2008)

I once flew Brisbane-Melbourne with two pythons in my hand luggage, but that was about 35 yrs ago! Anyone care to try it now?


----------



## pete12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I had my Hackie Sacks taken when we went to NZ i was like nooooo i need them and there like we don't care they could have organic material in them!!!


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

tasers, knives, blades, swords, lasers, etc..... what am i going to do? kill somebody?


----------



## Aslan (Nov 20, 2008)

slim6y said:


> You got that book? I found it wasn't as good as "The Incredibly Helpful and Informative Guide to Hijacking your first Airliner"


 
...I was quite partial to "Hijacking for Dummies (revised)"


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 20, 2008)

Aslan said:


> ...I was quite partial to "Hijacking for Dummies (revised)"


 Doesn't that come free with your model airplane kit?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> Doesn't that come free with your model airplane kit?



No, that was the 14 part series with each week having a new part to the plane.. first week was the fuselage - the series was called "Famous Hijacking and the full know how to and then do"


----------



## shane14 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well we got bull tong, taken away but i scoffed it before they were about to throw it away


----------



## jessb (Nov 20, 2008)

shane13 said:


> Well we got bull tong, taken away but i scoffed it before they were about to throw it away


 
biltong?


----------



## the.badger (Nov 20, 2008)

Coming back from Cairns there was a dude with a metal brace on his leg (like Forrest Gump, you know?) and on crutches. When he we through the metal detector, obviously it went off. So the guard was like "Please empty your wallet and try again", when that didn't work he's like "Please remove your belt and try again", and then "Please remove your shoes and try again", and then "Please take off your jacket and try again", and then "Please remove your watch and try again", and the "Please remove your necklace and try again", then "Please try again without your crutches" and then "Do you have any body piercings?". Then he got the full pat down, and lo and behold, they didn't find anything on him.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Earthling (Nov 21, 2008)

I had some fishing lures (small ones) given to me as a present that ended up in my carryon luggage when leaving Paraburdoo. 
Lethal Weapon #4498-3B

When leaving Brisbane Airport I was told the Snake hooks need to be checked in at the Dangerous Goods Section.......


On a side note...I was carrying my snake hooks on the trains from Perth to Safety Bay. On exiting, I was told they were Lethal Weapons #9983-4A and needed the ends covered so as to not be used in injuring a person or three. Its weird....I put some styrofoam on the ends and their ok...takes 2 seconds to remove styrofoam and start swinging....Public Perception is the key here.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 21, 2008)

I got my thongs taken off me when flying from Syd to LA last year as they had a metal "Haviannas" sign across the strap!!!!!! I also had my round belt buckle with a bottle opener on it taken from me.


----------



## 1dragonett (Nov 21, 2008)

My pants.


I kid you not!!


I had to wear these paper pant things (like in hospital - only they were this weird light yellow/green). I didn't think that the zippers on each side would be a problem. And posted the pants back home!! I had to call my friends and get them to buy me new pants cause I wasn't walking anywhere in pants made of paper!!


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 21, 2008)

That's gold! Pretty soon you will have to wear surgical scrubs (with elastic, as drawstrings might be used to strangle someone) and foam slippers to board the plane. No piercings with anything larger than a 2 mm stud. Probably no piercing studs, as there is a pointy bit on the back... maybe it's safer just to have soft plastic.... People should only eat sandwiches, as they require no utensils. I could go on!


----------



## grimace256 (Nov 21, 2008)

my mum had to take her shoes off while the customs ppl inspected them because they had a metal supportive rod through the middle of them, they said that they wouldnt give them back, but she got really angry and eventually they let in, maybe it was becuase they opened their eyes and saw we were a family of 5. 2 adults 3 kids.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 22, 2008)

slim6y said:


> You got that book? I found it wasn't as good as "The Incredibly Helpful and Informative Guide to Hijacking your first Airliner"



Sounds like a good read, I'll spend my angus and robinsons book voucher on it.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 22, 2008)

I ALWAYS get the random explosives tests... maybe its because when I fly I have at least 1 laptop, assorted cables and hard drives, packed bag, pockets bulging with stuff etc... Then there was the time I had 2 laptops, 2 external drives and an xbox in my bag...

Once when I was flying home I went through security and they kept my bag and got me to pull out a scapel blade holder.. I didn't even know it was in there because I thought I'd lost it! least they found it for me! (was from my dissection kit). they just re-scanned my bag to check for blades and then said so long as I left it in the bottom of my bag I could keep it


----------



## Nagraj (Nov 22, 2008)

1dragonett said:


> My pants.





I call shenanigans on this one.


----------



## funcouple (Nov 22, 2008)

a can of deoderant that was packed in a toiletries bag, because it didnt have a lid on it. they couldnt tell me what difference a lid would make. another time i had a kids art set with plastic sissors in it that they had to remove from the set before i could fly


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2008)

This wasn't at any airport.
I went to Canberra to see the Monet exhibition.
Had a back pack...chased me around to nab me.
I said 'It is only a backpack' what is the problem?
Sorry, can't take in backpacks, I said ' I don't think a Monet will fit in it' lol


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 23, 2008)

i know someone who had greens confiscated at the airport , they're pretty harmless really!! DUH !!!


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah they also took and interrogated some mayonaise:lol:


----------



## ravan (Nov 23, 2008)

1dragonett said:


> My pants.
> 
> 
> I kid you not!!
> ...



0.o omg!

*note to self.. dont wear tripp zipper pants on plane to melbourne on tuesday*


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, being a longhaul flight attendant for QANTAS i have found it very amusing reading all these posts lol. All i can say is they are just as strict on crew as they are on passengers. And the security checks we have do once we board the plane before passengers embark are extremely annoying also.

All i can say is there are obvious reasons for most items, some sound ridiculous tho lol. but say it was reptiles or other wildlife someone was bringing into the country on a plane, you would probably flip because u know of the dangers an ''exotic'' etc could pose to your collections and wildlife, but to the other person its harmless. its very similar.

however, doing alot of flights myself, i have met quite a number of trumped up security staff who are clearly enjoying their new found ''importance''. hopefully tho, these measures which some may seem crazy, will stop a tragedy.

hilarious stories tho guys!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 23, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> Well, being a longhaul flight attendant for QANTAS i have found it very amusing reading all these posts lol. All i can say is they are just as strict on crew as they are on passengers. And the security checks we have do once we board the plane before passengers embark are extremely annoying also.
> 
> All i can say is there are obvious reasons for most items, some sound ridiculous tho lol. but say it was reptiles or other wildlife someone was bringing into the country on a plane, you would probably flip because u know of the dangers an ''exotic'' etc could pose to your collections and wildlife, but to the other person its harmless. its very similar.
> 
> ...



Good thing they confiscated my spoon! I was going to hijack the plane with it and then later release it into an interstate environment where it would multiply without restraint. The local wildlife would be murdered by herds of murderous spoons, the crops would all be destroyed and the world would end. Maybe they thought I was going to melt it down and make a throwing star out of it... that's the explanation, right?


----------



## cooper123 (Nov 23, 2008)

lol i thought it would be funny wrapping all my clothes in alfoil that took alot of explaining. every one from now on alfoil stops then creasing lol


----------



## jaffa_30 (Nov 23, 2008)

My mum had a metal comb taken at the airport.

I went to see Monet also and they said I had to carry my backpack handbag on my front so I didn't bump people. I noticed that was when I did start bumping people :S


----------



## Lozza (Nov 23, 2008)

pens, tweezers & deodorant.

Although so many regional airports you just walk on without any security whatsoever and then get off your flight straight into Sydney terminal :shock: What is the point of being over the top with security in one airport if you can just walk on at another!

I also seem to get "random" bomb checked everytime I go to Sydney airport, after I've already gone through security :x


----------



## miley_take (Nov 23, 2008)

Yet to go on a plane with these dire security measures....after reading this I'm sure looking forward to it!


----------



## Lesa (Nov 23, 2008)

falconboy said:


> One of those mini screwdrivers that come in a mini cleaning set for glasses in case you need to put a screw back in your frames. I mean the end was about 3 mm long - you couldn't stab through the skin on a rice pudding with the thing.
> 
> Those scumbag terrorists have got a lot to answer for.



I forgot I had one of those in my handbag but security never questioned it. I meant to take it out on the return trip but forgot, but they let me through again - i must have an innocent face!!!!!


----------



## Lesa (Nov 23, 2008)

Mind you - they put my sons stuffed kiwi through the scanner twice - obviously they know what that 6 year old is capable of......


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 23, 2008)

I was once stopped and held at brisbane airport for 5 hours because security found ammunition in my luggage  I explained to them that they had nothing to worry about unless they also found a firearm , Didn`t get me out of there any sooner!! There were lots of questions being asked.


----------



## first_time_owner (Nov 23, 2008)

my mum and dad set the alrm off as they both had metal rods in their legs at he same time in the same leg lol went over them with the wand thing and when they hit the right legs BEEEEEP oh god that was funny


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 23, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Good thing they confiscated my spoon! I was going to hijack the plane with it and then later release it into an interstate environment where it would multiply without restraint. The local wildlife would be murdered by herds of murderous spoons, the crops would all be destroyed and the world would end. Maybe they thought I was going to melt it down and make a throwing star out of it... that's the explanation, right?



LMAO, you and killer spoons are a threat to society! There's no need to melt it down, I mean its a SPOON! Its deadly enough as it is!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 23, 2008)

Bearded_Lady said:


> LMAO, you and killer spoons are a threat to society! There's no need to melt it down, I mean its a SPOON! Its deadly enough as it is!



Yeah, I suppose so. I'm highly trained in the ancient art of spoon warfare. I'm quite deadly with a spoon; you should see me twirl them around. I can scoop a man's eyes, nose, nipples, kidneys and eardrums out before he has time to say "Gee, Sdaji, that's a lovely spoon".


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 23, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Yeah, I suppose so. I'm highly trained in the ancient art of spoon warfare. I'm quite deadly with a spoon; you should see me twirl them around. I can scoop a man's eyes, nose, nipples, kidneys and eardrums out before he has time to say "Gee, Sdaji, that's a lovely spoon".


 
:lol::lol: Sdaji you crack me up!!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 24, 2008)

some of the stuff the confiscate is unbelievable!! if i really wanted to hurt someone i reckon those plastic knives and forks they give you to eat with could do more damage than half the stuff the take away from you! Next thing you know they will be wrapping passengers with bubble wrap and feeding them sandwiches, no utensils necessary!


----------



## Earthling (Nov 24, 2008)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> some of the stuff the confiscate is unbelievable!! if i really wanted to hurt someone i reckon those plastic knives and forks they give you to eat with could do more damage than half the stuff the take away from you! Next thing you know they will be wrapping passengers with bubble wrap and feeding them sandwiches, no utensils necessary!


 
Yes I thought the same about the plastic spoons.
One thing that they seem to forget, is that the human body alone can be a deadly killing machine, quite capable of taking over a plane...yet they keep letting them on!


----------

